# Your Favorite Movie



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, another tough one! I thought of a ton of them but I always keep coming back to "The Great Escape". To me, that movie had everything.Great actors,tremendous plot,and the line between drama and comedic interaction -flawless. One of the funniest lines I heard from any movie was a three letter word uttered by Steve McQueen when they were making the American Moonshine.That scene with the 3 Americans waiting for the drop of moonshine to drip out and McQueen tasting it and uttering"WOW" was priceless. I have to go with "The Great Escape". Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, man! That is tough!!! I don't know if I can only name one....

I am going to have to go with this one because of how many times I have re-watched it: Star Wars.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

The Angel and the Badman with John Wayne.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

In no order,

1. Inception
2. The God Father
3. Dark Knight
4. The Prestige
5. Fight Club
6. Fast and Furious ( All of them







)

But my all time favourite so far, would probably be Dark Knight.
I've watched that movie so many times, over and over again. I never get sick of it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

full metal jacket


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> full metal jacket


Epic choice !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Another awesome pick! Flatband


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

As much as I love some of the previous answers, If I was forced to pick only one movie to see again before a date with the hangman or something equally unpleasant, It would probably be the original "Highlander". May just be a genetic thing, but the combination of a fascinating Sci-Fi concept, Amazing cast, and the grand sweep of human drama told through the story of a small group of immortals who have seen it first hand, as well as some great fight scenes just works for me. Now I know, the movie has some technical blunders as far as metallurgy, bladesmithing, and martial arts, but like William Hurt once said in another of my favorite films; "You're so analytical! Sometimes you just have to let art... flow... over you."


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Considering the season "White Christmas"
and yes I like musicals, want ta make something out of it!!

and I have to agree with jskeen the original Highlander on the big screen...its a movie to watch when you need a sensory overload...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree, and also said it ain't gonna be easy to choose! I also am a big fan of movie scores. Michael Kamen's Highlander Theme is one of my favorites! I mean look at some of my other picks,Dances With Wolves, Shawshank Redemption, Last Of The Mohicans, Dragonslayer, Alien,Jaws,Patton-so many more too. There was one recently I thought was really well done,that was 'The Last Samurai "-beautiful score ,some fine acting,good solid story line.Heck, I love them all! Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

orcrender said:


> The Angel and the Badman with John Wayne.


Oh, man! It has been forever since I have seen that! Good movie for sure!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> and yes I like musicals, want ta make something out of it!!


I have to admin, I rather like Phantom of the Opera....


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

leon
good film cant think off any thing else at the moment


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

saving private ryan
is another i like


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Mac, that was a special one too. Flatband


----------



## triville36 (Dec 14, 2011)

oh no! i love movies and it's hard to choose!







maybe i'll go with harry potter? haha!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Josie Wales


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All the Clint Eastwood movies were really good. Some guys are just born to play a western. Him, Sam Elliot, John Wayne to name a few. Good pick! Flatband


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

too many to pick from, plus its hard to pick because i love the sounds of movies and A/V is another hobby. movies have much more dynamic soundtracks than music, in fact it greatly enhances the experience.

300
the 5th element
master and commander
swordfish


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree 100% Bud. The music makes the movie come too life! Hans Zimmer ( Gladiator,Master And Commander,Spirit Stallion Of The Cimmaron). John Williams (Star Wars, Superman,Raiders of the Lost Ark) Micheal Kamen( Highlander). These guys and others with their theme music really gave these movies a personality. With out a good theme,wouldn't be the same for me. I have a collection of Movie Themes. Often wondered how these conductors put the notes to a movie or better yet a specific scene-very cool! Flatband


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Flatband said:


> I agree 100% Bud. The music makes the movie come too life! Hans Zimmer ( Gladiator,Master And Commander,Spirit Stallion Of The Cimmaron). John Williams (Star Wars, Superman,Raiders of the Lost Ark) Micheal Kamen( Highlander). These guys and others with their theme music really gave these movies a personality. With out a good theme,wouldn't be the same for me. I have a collection of Movie Themes. Often wondered how these conductors put the notes to a movie or better yet a specific scene-very cool! Flatband


you know your stuff, i was just watching you tube and your slingshot meet


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

My favourite movie is *The Thin Red Line* the *Hangover 1,2 *and then the *Transformers 1,2,3*


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Favorites movies??

1. Maria de mi Corazon
2. El Angel Exterminador.
3. Kagemusha.
4. Los Olvidados.
5. Profundo Carmesin.
6. Amores Perros.
7. Audition. 
8. La Ciudad y Los Perros.
9. Cinema Paraiso. 
10. El tres de Copas.


----------

